# clipping color confusion



## Mickey & Mouse (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my silly question. Why does the fuzzy coats have a different color than the clipped coats. I was investigating my boy last night and underneath all of that fuzzy brown hair, it looked like it was almost silver underneath? Also how much do you clip off? So if he has brown winter coat but silver summer coat, then what color is he supposed to be? I know that my question is probably silly but I won't know if I don't ask






Tammy


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 5, 2011)

Mickey & Mouse said:


> Here is my silly question. Why does the fuzzy coats have a different color than the clipped coats. I was investigating my boy last night and underneath all of that fuzzy brown hair, it looked like it was almost silver underneath? Also how much do you clip off? So if he has brown winter coat but silver summer coat, then what color is he supposed to be? I know that my question is probably silly but I won't know if I don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many times a silver dapple will have a winter coat that looks brown. Don't be surprised to find silver dapple when he is clipped. Also, if you are showing, most people body clip with a 30, but if you are not showing you might just want to use a 10 blade.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's my understanding that the melanin which gives the hair its color is concentrated at the tips so when you clip, you clip off most of the color. As it gets towards the fall and they're growing their new winter coat, the color stays richer and richer.

Always clip flat to the skin- use different blades to vary how much hair you leave but always run the clippers themselves flat to the skin. Otherwise you'll leave major tracks and a very hacked-off looking clip job.







Laura Leopard said:


> Also, if you are showing, most people body clip with a 30, but if you are not showing you might just want to use a 10 blade.


There are MANY of us who believe clipping with a 30 is insane, showing or not. 15's do just fine and there's nothing wrong with using a 10.



For a rough pasture clip I've been known to use a 7f early in the season so they still have some bug and skin protection.

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 5, 2011)

I usually use a 10 or 15 blade for the bodies on my minis and never a 30. A lot depends on the color of the minis, how close you are to the show (if showing), the time of year, and your own preference. I do not like the "pink" look on a pinto that is clipped real close and you can see the skin under the white. Also the ones with pink skin can can get really sunburned that way. I like to clip several days before a show so some of the color returns, but again, that depends on the color of the mini. Some colors - like gray - look great right after clipping, but I like reds better after a few days. If all I want to do is get hair off, I will use an 8 1/2 blade, but a 7 (which I don't have) would probably work just as well. I have even been known to NOT have the clippers flat to the skin when clipping a foal and all I wanted was to get some hair off and didn't want to blanket them. I don't recommend that, but if comfort is your only goal, it can work. Now, if you are patient, you might not need to clip at all, as most minis will shed out eventually, getting hair all over the place in the meantime!!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 5, 2011)

The reason why I said clip with a 30 is because that seems to be what most people, at least at the shows I go to, use for showing. You do have to make sure you protect their skin afterward though. Both of mine are kept up during the day, and are covered in a fly sheet when the bugs get too bad. I tend to let them grow out between shows so that they do have some added protection. One of mine is a pinto with a lot of white on his back, and face. He stays out of the direct sun, and had sunscreen put on if we are going to be outside at a show to protect him.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 6, 2011)

Laura Leopard said:


> Many times a silver dapple will have a winter coat that looks brown. Don't be surprised to find silver dapple when he is clipped.


Yup



.



Laura Leopard said:


> Also, if you are showing, most people body clip with a 30, but if you are not showing you might just want to use a 10 blade.


No.



I've NEVER clipped with a #30 and I have done very well in many divisions, at many levels and with many coloured horses! I use a #10 on my perlino and #15 on all others.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't show as my babies are just for my own enjoyment. They are both shedding right now but not that much yet. The only reason why I think that I would clip them is because of wood ticks.


----------



## wingnut (Apr 7, 2011)

My youngest girl, is a two year old silver bay. We can see lots of dark silver/gray at the base of her mane and when you spread her winter hair.

Here's a pic of her before we clipped her last spring:






This was just after I finished clipping her with a #10 blade. First time clilpping...forgive the mess I made of her! :






I have to admit, I was pretty darn excited to see all that gray! Within a few days though, she started going back to her sorrel color:


----------

